# [emerge] PC éteint durant 'emerge --sync' -> (résolu)

## Jiwa

Ca peut paraître bête, mais ça m'est vraiment arrivé...

Pensant mon pc portable sur secteur, j'ai fait un 'emerge --sync' je l'ai laissé tourné durant quelques minutes pour revenir plus tard. A ma grande surprise le pc était éteint, je n'avais plus de batterie. Une fois rallumé, je n'ai plus d'interface pour me logguer et pas mal d'erreurs (notamment : "/sbin/rc failed to filter the environment !")

Impossible de me loguer, root et user.

Je ne sais pas trop pas quoi commencer.

Est il possible de continuer mon 'emerge --sync' ? Histoire que tout rentre dans l'ordre ?

Merci.Last edited by Jiwa on Thu Jul 23, 2009 5:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

l'emerge --sync est pas une tâche critique et ne peut affecter le système (et peut être coupé pour être relancé oui). Amha l'arrêt inopiné de ton laptop a dû corrompre le FS, d'où tes soucis. À partir de là un sysrescue-cd et autre peuvent t'aider. cherches sur ce forum pas mal ont eu affaire à ces outils. (pas moi donc je suis pas d'une grande aide)

----------

## boozo

+1 kwen (/me déjà arrivé plein de fois en reiserfs et xfs)

Booter sur sysrescuecd et contrôle du(es) fs de la partoche racine avec les outils idoines selon le fs

----------

## Jiwa

Je vais tester ça, je vous tiens au courrant.

----------

## Jiwa

J'ai vérifier ma partition.

J'ai pu acceder à un shell.

J'ai terminer 'emerge --sync'

Tout est bien qui fini bien.

Merci !

----------

